# C'est quoi cet instrument de reggae bizarre ?



## ccciolll (24 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

Dans l'album de Gainsbourg « Mauvaises nouvelles des étoiles » il y a un instrument de musique qui fait un petit bruit bizarre, genre « Plibidibulll » ou « Pliouwik » sur les titres « Strike » et « Mickey Maousse ».

Est-ce qu'un mélomane cultivé de la Jamaïque passant par là saurait donner un nom à cet instrument ?


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2015)

Pour moi c'est un sample d'un pouet pouet


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Mars 2015)

​


----------



## subsole (24 Mars 2015)

J'entend plutôt une cuica (samplée ou pas) sur Mickey Maousse  
et une guitare _cocote_ (samplée ou pas) sur Strike​


----------



## ccciolll (24 Mars 2015)

Je ne retrouve pas la Cuica (je connaissais cet instrument (quand j'étais en CM2 on avait fait une année thématique Brésil…) sans conneaître son nom) sur Mickey Maousse. Ou alors ils l'ont très sérieusement samplée !
La guitare cocote je ne connais pas.
Bon, mais c'est vrai que du coup, avec des sample, tout est imaginable.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Pour moi c'est un sample d'un pouet pouet



Pouet pouet






  ​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2015)

aCLR, ce n'est pas un pouêt pouêt, c'est une poire à lavement... C'est possible qu'après s'être lavé le fondement on soit amené à faire pouêt pouêt, mais je n'imagine pas Gainsbourg sampler ses prouts... Quoique...   
À chacun ses instruments !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> aCLR, ce n'est pas un pouêt pouêt, c'est une poire à lavement... C'est possible qu'après s'être lavé le fondement on soit amené à faire pouêt pouêt, mais je n'imagine pas Gainsbourg sampler ses prouts... Quoique...
> À chacun ses instruments !



Pour faire pouêt pouêt par le fondement, il n 'y a pas mieux que le cassoulet.


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Mars 2015)

et dire que j'ai perdu cette fameuse photo de cassoulet de notre ami corse.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> mais je n'imagine pas Gainsbourg sampler ses prouts... Quoique...



Alors ré écoute « Evgueniesokolov » sur ce même album « Mauvaises nouvelles des étoiles »


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2015)

Toum'aï a dit:


> aCLR, ce n'est pas un pouêt pouêt, c'est une poire à lavement...



Nan c'est la poire à Nal, la sœur de Tal !


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Mars 2015)

Et son père c'est Pal ?


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2015)

Et sa mère Mal !


----------



## OlivierMarly (25 Mars 2015)

Tout ça est sans fondement.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mars 2015)

Ouais et y'a même pas de préfixe question ?!


----------



## ccciolll (26 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais et y'a même pas de préfixe question ?!


Pasma faute, m'sieur, y z'en propose pas à la Terrasse.


----------



## ccciolll (26 Mars 2015)

Mais je vois que vous parlez de Tal, c'est la même que celle dont il est question dans une ritournelle que l'on chante très régulièrement dans le Dunkerquois en cette saison ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Ouais et y'a même pas de préfixe question ?!


Donc le problème ne peut pas être résolu !


ccciolll a dit:


> Pasma faute, m'sieur, y z'en propose pas à la Terrasse.


Pourtant, les questions existentielles sont légions dans cette zone.

Mon Doc, kilémalfoutu ce forum


----------



## aCLR (27 Mars 2015)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc le problème ne peut pas être résolu !


Dans ce cas, les questions posées ici ne devraient pas trouver de réponses…


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2015)

aCLR a dit:


> Dans ce cas, les questions posées ici ne devraient pas trouver de réponses…


Ce n'en sont pas, y'a pas l'préfixe 
[


----------

